# Is anyone running a London Marathon this year?



## bharatb (Jan 16, 2020)

Just curious ... if anyone from this forum is running the London marathon this year?


----------



## MikeyBikey (Jan 16, 2020)

No and I will not be sponsoring anyone either as to much disappears in costs! I would rather give to a charity direct but am wary as many do not use the money they get efficiently!


----------



## bharatb (Jan 16, 2020)

good point re donations.

I was only asking as I am running it for the first time and wondered if anyone had any tips on how best to monitor/ manage our sugar levels during the training and on the day itself.


----------



## Robin (Jan 16, 2020)

One of our regular members @Chris Hobson ran it last year, and posted this account.
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/the-london-marathon-according-to-hobson.80844/


----------



## MikeyBikey (Jan 16, 2020)

No offence meant. I have never run or walked that far. For insulin users it can be quite tricky. The main thing for you is to follow the training program as it is not something you can tough out! Good luck!


----------



## nonethewiser (Jan 16, 2020)

bharatb said:


> Just curious ... if anyone from this forum is running the London marathon this year?




In spirit my friend.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Jan 16, 2020)

nonethewiser said:


> In spirit my friend.



Ah, the VR marathon!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Jan 16, 2020)

Just remembered Northie had run a few!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 16, 2020)

I always fancied taking on the challenge of a marathon, but it was more something I wanted to do for myself, and it felt a little weird effectively ‘committing’ family and friends to provide the cash for a significant fundraising target. 

I put entries in for the ‘drawn out of a hat’ ballot for a few years, but never got picked.


----------



## bharatb (Jan 16, 2020)

Robin said:


> One of our regular members @Chris Hobson ran it last year, and posted this account.
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/the-london-marathon-according-to-hobson.80844/


Thank you for sharing this - really enjoyed reading the post - funny and very informative.


----------



## bharatb (Jan 16, 2020)

MikeyBikey said:


> No offence meant. I have never run or walked that far. For insulin users it can be quite tricky. The main thing for you is to follow the training program as it is not something you can tough out! Good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi bharatb welcome to the forum.  The two marathon runners have both been mentioned.  I am running the London Landmarks Half Marathon for the first time this year.  Last Sunday on my long run which was 10 miles for me, my sugars went down to 4 afterwards, and that was with eating a banana before running and a cooked breakfast after that included a slice of toast and a hash brown, which is a lot of carbs for me in a short space of time.  Although not a hypo, I had hypo symptoms and when sugars stubbornly refused to move off of 4 I resorted to eating 2 jelly babies to get them back up as I was very sleepy and needed to prepare and cook a roast dinner and a sausage plait.


----------



## bharatb (Jan 17, 2020)

Thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jan 18, 2020)

Glad that you enjoyed the write up. I got in via the regular ballot, I was incredibly lucky as it was only my third attempt. I am a very fit type two and I have very few problems regarding nutrition during endurance events so I can't really advise. Regarding charities, it is best to choose a small local charity rather than one of the really big ones. This year I have three triathlons booked so far and the Equinox 24 hour race. If I do a marathon it will probably be York.


----------



## bharatb (Jan 18, 2020)

Chris Hobson said:


> Glad that you enjoyed the write up. I got in via the regular ballot, I was incredibly lucky as it was only my third attempt. I am a very fit type two and I have very few problems regarding nutrition during endurance events so I can't really advise. Regarding charities, it is best to choose a small local charity rather than one of the really big ones. This year I have three triathlons booked so far and the Equinox 24 hour race. If I do a marathon it will probably be York.



That is pretty cool Chris! Good luck and thank you for sharing your tips.


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 6, 2020)

bharatb said:


> good point re donations.
> 
> I was only asking as I am running it for the first time and wondered if anyone had any tips on how best to monitor/ manage our sugar levels during the training and on the day itself.


Well done you!


----------



## Mbmyco2 (Feb 12, 2020)

I am running it as my first Marathon got my place from our club Ballot, bit concerned about nutrition during my training runs


----------

